# Daughter's first fish



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Proud dad. Had to share.

http://www.angling-addict.com/2011/05/natalies-first-fish.html


----------



## BIG FINN (Jul 14, 2009)

Nice fish Natalie! thanks for sharin Rob, soon she may be diggin in the flower bed or flippin rocks for worms. Good Times bro.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Awesome!


----------



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

Congrats Rob. 
Good times for sure!


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Congratulations Natalie. That's a real pretty fish,. Soon you will be catching bigger ones than daddy! Rob I think you got her hooked.


----------



## YakAttack (Aug 8, 2006)

Very nice Rob!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

uncdub13 said:


> Awesome!


Indeed.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

Way to go natalie !!!!!  :fishing: Rob.... these are the priceless memories that will be replayed over and over !!!! soon I forsee the "Choi Kayak Anglers " flotilla coming !!!


----------



## weekendwarrior (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow, that's great! I can't wait to take my son out fishing. Congrats Natalie and Rob.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

That was a priceless moment! I wonder when I will have the first grandchild.

joe


----------

